# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Lemuria Parça (300 liters)

## diego

Lemuria is the name of a continent existed before Africa and Atlantida , where he said he called lemurs living beings, ghosts or spirits of the dead roamed the night to hunt the living (the primates of Madagascar, was named for their large eyes, nocturnal habits and sounds that make tremendous night).

The day of assembly

Now :
I've been making some changes, the moss (riparium) has moved to the back of the tank, I have put a white background, and have made ​​changes to wood, I added Bolbitis heudeloti, some Blyxa auberti, some Eleocharis, Fissidens fontanus and "wild" aquatic moss collected here near my house, when this moss after more than two weeks, going well, although it grows slowly as most mosses.

----------


## crazyhanz

That looks amazing!

----------


## Xianghao

Love it! It simply looks like a piece of nature and u poured water and fish over it..

----------


## diego

Thank you very much crazyhanz and Xianghao .
A new pic

----------


## aqua

Great masterpiece !

----------


## Yany

Looks very natural. I cout sit in front of your tank and stare all day  :Smile:

----------


## planted86

very nice!!

----------


## Shadow

Hi Diego, nice to see you here  :Grin:  beautiful scape, look very natural.

----------


## hc rotala

Beautiful, very natural look.

----------


## diego

Thank you very much aqua . Yany and I invited you to a coffee while watching the tank , thank you very much. 
Thank you very much planted86 , Shadow and hc rotala .




> Hi Diego, nice to see you here


Robert I also am glad to see you.
saludos

----------


## globali

Very very nice layout.

----------


## npdownunder

Sooooo beautiful......I want to watch all day.........Diego you are an artist of the highest order

----------


## Yany

> Thank you very much aqua . Yany and I invited you to a coffee while watching the tank , thank you very much. 
> Thank you very much planted86 , Shadow and hc rotala .


Diego,
Thanks for the invite. If you were not so far away.... lol. Looks like we can have coffee online.... hehehehehe

----------


## Goththug

Wow! How cool is it to have Diego in the forum?!

Very impressive tank as always.

----------


## barmby

Diego, you again! ....beautiful scape nonetheless : : )

----------


## diego

Thank you very much , *globali* .
*npdownunder* welcome, I see it is your first post, to write a comment of my tank , so I'm honored, thank you very much .
*Yany* one that would be good , a coffee online while we talk ,where have to register? :Wink:  thank you very much .
*Goththg* , for me it is also cool to be on this forum, thank you very much .
Thank you very much , *barmby* .

----------


## Loudness

very nice and the water looks super clean!

----------


## wongce

very nice scape...simple & nice... clean feel... mine looks like rubbish dump...LOL

----------


## tiongleong

Very nice.....Natural and beautiful.

----------


## diego

*Loudness* thank you very much, your nick reminds me of one of my favorite bands LOUDNESS .




> mine looks like rubbish dump...LOL


**very funny *Wongce ,* thank you very much, I changed the water the night before, so it looks so clear. :Grin:  .

Thank you very much *tiongleong*

----------


## Yany

> *Yany* one that would be good , a coffee online while we talk ,where have to register? thank you very much .


Hmm... lots of ways. Skype, MSN, Yahoo chat... etc  :Smile:

----------


## Loudness

[QUOTE=diego;618923]*Loudness* thank you very much, your nick reminds me of one of my favorite bands LOUDNESS .

Yup. It's from the band. \m/
Ps: do update your tank again  :Smile:

----------

